# Brush Question



## r2800doublewasp (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi! I was just wondering....What is the best way to clean/take care of a paint brush?? I only brush paint my planes(wish I could use an air brush!!). I just usually use testors thinner to remove the paint after i am done and then just put the brush away. The problem is that the brush's bristles become stuck together and the brush becomes hard, making more nasty line when I paint and eventually it becomes useless. What is the best way to clean and keep a brush for the longest time without having to keep buying new brushes? 

Thanks R2800
(I use model master and testors paints btw if that helps)


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2009)

When you have your brushes cleaned with the Testors thinner wash up these with warm water and soap.Then rinse them with warm water and a liquid for rinsing the woollen fabric.

ALso I suggest using brushes of the natural ( genuine ) hair ( sable for instance)


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 3, 2009)

I bought a gallon of lacquer thinner at Home Depot. Once for ounce, costs way less than anything a hobby shop will sell you and it gets all the paint out. You could dip your dried up brushes into it and they'll come clean.


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Nov 3, 2009)

Ok thanks I will try that


----------

